

Million Song Dataset of audio metadata - cf
http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/

======
jgv
This could be very useful to anyone participating in tomorrows Music Hack Day
in NYC.

<http://nyc.musichackday.org/>

------
bmuenzenmeyer
anyone notice the example song?
[http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/pages/example-
tra...](http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/pages/example-track-
description)

you just got rolled, a million times

------
muerdeme
Also available on Infochimps =)

<http://infochimps.com/collections/million-songs>

------
iampims
That's one of the most interesting dataset I've seen released. I know what
I'll be playing with this weekend :)

